# Предшествующие факторы ДО болезней позвоночника



## Pavelman (13 Июн 2019)

Здравствуйте,уважаемые форумчане.Я как и вы болею позвоночником.Моя тема"боль после операции после удаления оссифицированной грыжи l5s1". Хотелось бы узнать откуда растут ноги у этой болячки, что бы ее победить.3 год бьюсь,но толку пока нету.Я думаю,как один из вариантов, этой болезни благоприятствуют;(кроме сидячего образа жизни),ранее перенесенные болезни и вновь приобретенные инфекции, неправильное поднятие тяжестей,плохое питание и пр.
Я ДО болезни позвоночника,болел: Ангиной(удалили гланды),Хроническим бронхитом.Кроме этого периодически шулышется кожа на лице.Сейчас  периодически болит живот(кишечник).Ну и конечно работа в офисе - сиденье с 9-00 до 18-00 с перерывом на обед, + доехать до работы 45 мин туда и 45 мин обратно.
Интересно у кого какие мысли по этому поводу и как перед этой болячкой жили Вы и чем болели?


----------



## Shadowhawk (13 Июн 2019)

Ничем не болел, вообще не знал, зачем повсюду куча рекламы МРТ, клиник и прочего. Узнал!))) Занимался в качалке 8 лет до травмы, никогда ничего не болело. Приседы, становые, всё было. Два года назад занялся небольшим делом - ремонтом бытовой техники (стиралки, там, всякие). Приходилось таскать много, нервничать, выходных я себе не делал. Фанатично работал. Но продолжал заниматься в зале. Теперь-то я понимаю, что надо было учитывать нагрузки вне тренажерки, снизить пыл в качалке. Пару раз осенью прострелило при поднятии очередной тяжести, день поныла поясница и всё. Я на такое внимание даже не обращал. А потом, в конце января, тупо подскользнулся и упал на спину... Ну а дальше МРТ, две медианные грыжи, 2 недели дикой боли, ползанья на карачках, поглядывания на люстру)) потом лёжка вот уже 4,5 месяца в потолок - уколы током в пояснице были, будто конденсатор на тебя разряжают) Та ещё му́ка. Как начало немного попускать, стал делать становую и присед с двумя пятилитровками, забилось всё, будто 150 кг делал))) Потом на бицепс немного поподнимал, на дельты. Со вчерашнего дня добавил прогулки, прошёл 5 км, сегодня всё тело болит, я столько здоровым не ходил никогда)). Но в целом состояние лучше, чувствую, дело пошло. Завтра ещё пойду. Медленная слишком эта грыжная болезнь


----------



## Pavelman (13 Июн 2019)

@Shadowhawk, эт точно все еле еле и не поймёшь иной раз откуда прилетит.Хотя пешком видите ходили я так понял мало до этого. Я вообще ходил наверное км 2-3 в день.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июн 2019)

1.  Генетический обусловленные особенности соединительной ткани (дисплазия...)
2. Генетически обусловленные особенности биомеханики опорно-двигательного аппарата (сколиоз...)
3. Неадекватный стереотип выработанный неправильными тренировочными нагрузками (сорвал на тренировках весами больше 50 кг...)
4. Неадекватный стереотип выработанный  рабочей нагрузкой при условии смены работы (сменил работу, а привычки нет...)

Все остальное не значимо (имхо)


----------



## Shadowhawk (13 Июн 2019)

Pavelman написал(а):


> пешком видите ходили я так понял мало до этого


Да. От подъезда до машины)) 



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> (сорвал на тренировках весами больше 50 кг...)


За 8 лет никогда не срывал. Веса в 3 раза бо́льшие



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> (сменил работу, а привычки нет...)


Постоянно физически работал, ковырялся с машиной, занимался в зале итд. Тренированность была на высоте. Вот поэтому и говорю всем офисным труженикам, чтобы повышали тренированность, и не получали грыж от 20 кг. В моём случае, думаю, загнал себя доп. физической нагрузкой, мало спал, не успевал восстанавливаться. Где-то кривенько поднял и кольцо продавилось. Может, ещё нехарактерное резкое движение (падение) сыграло роль. В тот момент, помню сильно поясницу напряг. Один товарищ из зала бицепс оторвал на руке, подскользнулся и за поручень схватился. Операцию потом делал


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июн 2019)

@Shadowhawk, это и есть неадаптированный двигательный стереотип. Качайте, качайте, а к нагрузкам которые выполняете на работе, себя не тренируйте. Надо в спортзале поднимать и переносить что-то подобное машине стиральной и учиться делать это правильно и лучше не одному. Вот это будет тренировка доя жизни, а всё остальное тренировка спортзального стереотипа, а не жизненного, который нужен.
А разрыв бицепса. Как и разрыв диска с формированием грыжи. Это и есть травма.
Но это немного не в эту тему;
Вот тут ещё есть про причины:
Посмотрите


----------



## Pavelman (13 Июн 2019)

На днях вернулся с СКЛИФА (Болел живот)
Как обычно ничего не нашли ( брали анализы , рентген, узи) Лежал 5 раз за год - говорят что не знают в чем дело. Так вот. Со мной лежал мужик у которого брат болеет поджелудочной железой - очень коварная та железа - только диетой лечится. Тот сам себя лечит (диетой). А если она болит -чуть выше пупка-опоясывает живот, то бывает в спину отдает. Как результат-плохо усваивается еда, организм не дополучает  вещества и болит спина. Но это из личного опыта....


----------



## Shadowhawk (13 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, но ведь "качалочный" стереотип подразумевает правильное поднятие грузов с бо́льшим использованием ног, со сгибанием в тазобедренном суставе, а не в пояснице, с фиксацией прогиба поясницы и т.д. Правда погрузку/разгрузку стиралки из машины он не тренирует, да)) Но ведь резервы создаёт. Вот я и хотел возвращаться потом к рабочей жизни беря с пола и перетаскивая сначала мелкие веса по квартире потом побольше и так далее, чтоб не было срыва. И ещё момент, разве качалка не развивает мышцы, которые отвечают за стереотип неиспользования пораженного сегмента? Сначала человек реабилитируется (или абелитируется) просто ходить без участия проблемного сегмента, потом таскать продукты из магазина без этого сегмента, а потом идёт в качалку и создаёт резервы, и уже таскает холодильники без использования этого сегмента. По идее качалка должна способствовать выработке компенсаций. Если не прав, поправьте


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Июн 2019)

Правы. Резервы создает. Без неё полетела бы гораздо раньше. Но при этом, как вы правильно заметили, нет привычки к тасканию стиральной машины. А это совсем другой стереотип.Поэтому грузчик может годами делать одно и тоже стереотипную работу. Но дайте ему покопать землю- заболит спина. Потому что он это будет делать нетренированными мышцами и нетренированными сегментами.


----------



## Весёлый (13 Июн 2019)

А я до операции лет 18 на складах проработал. Таскал, поднимал, двигал. Без корсетов, с наклона, паллеты по 400-500 кг. рохлей с рывком на себя, отклоняясь назад. Долбануло сразу, без прелюдий. Думал, что бессмертный до этого. Но до операции помогали растяжки, бассейн и много ходьбы. И, вроде состояние немного улучшалось, но повёлся я на речь нейрохирургов в Склифе. Надо было продолжать заниматься, а я, дурак, под нож лёг. В итоге стало только хуже.
Теперь все с нуля, черепашьими шагами за 3 с лишним года, с нейропатией, полетевшими КПС и остальными прелестями ТПФ.


----------



## Pavelman (14 Июн 2019)

@Шура Балаганов, ничего,вы боец.Все будет хорошо.Мне ТПФ в Акисе и Бурденко предложили,если боли не проходят, а так же в Цито. Но я думаю что мне они не помогут.Позвоночник болит весь. Больше в пояснице.Хотя,у моего знакомого(мужа подруги сестры), стоит ТПФ, делал Колесов в Цито,при чем переделывал за военным госпиталем,так у него все ок.


----------



## Весёлый (14 Июн 2019)

@Pavelman, о, спасибо А я как раз про Колесова узнать хотел. Собираюсь к нему в скором будущем. Может, и мне повезёт...


----------



## Pavelman (14 Июн 2019)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> @Pavelman, о, спасибо А я как раз про Колесова узнать хотел. Собираюсь к нему в скором будущем. Может, и мне повезёт...


Лично мне он понравился.Сказал что оперировать нужно в марте.У меня подвижность,поэтому и болит.Оставил мне свой емайл. Но я не решился.У меня при слове ТПФ, какой то стопор срабатывает.....

Да,у моего знакомого, которому Колесов делал ТПФ, в военном госпитале грыжу не удалили, и канал не почистили,конструкцию не ставили(в госпитале).


----------



## Весёлый (14 Июн 2019)

@Pavelman, ну у меня немного другая ситуация. Конструкция стоит, но боли после ТПФ 3,5 года не проходят. Нейрохирурги не знают "чой-то". Значит попробуем зайти со стороны травматологии и ортопедии.

@Pavelman, я правильно понял, что раз Вы были у него, то к нему можно по записи попасть на консультацию? И сколько она стоит, если не секрет?


----------



## Pavelman (14 Июн 2019)

Я был Бесплатно,по направлению с поликлиники.Оно действует год.Платный прием,что то по моему тысячи 4, если поедете, то сразу делайте рентген(предварительно с боку и так, можно ещё в разгибании).Соответственно МРТ  с собой.Приезжайте утром,на 2 этаже берите чек( как в сберкассе) для очереди на открытие карты. А потом бегите на 3 к кабинету  хирургов ии параллельно занимаете очередь.Они придут к 13-00.

Кстати, а Гриню говорили что болит?
В бассейн ходите?


----------



## Весёлый (14 Июн 2019)

Pavelman написал(а):


> Кстати, а Гриню говорили что болит?
> В бассейн ходите?


У Гриня был. Показывал МРТ, говорил про боли. Получил ответ, что у меня все в порядке и был отправлен делать гиперэкстензию и ходить в баню. О-очень занятой господин - 5 минут на больного.
А Вы не знаете, работают ли сейчас в ЦИТО Кулешов, Ветрелэ и Лисянский? Говорят, очень достойные хирурги-вертебрологи.
Я еще у Макирова в ЦКБ был - он сказал, надо листез убирать и перемонтаж конструкции делать. Но меня это напрягло. Слишком он как-то не внимательно меня слушал. Даже осмотр не провел.


----------



## Pavelman (14 Июн 2019)

@Шура Балаганов, на работу ходите????
Сильно болит????
Я ещё немцам написал доктору Риттер Ленгу( в нете найдете), они с меня запросили рентген позвоночника в формате Dicom.

Мне если честно только Колесова рекомендовали,про остальных не знаю.


----------



## Весёлый (14 Июн 2019)

@Pavelman, да, работаю. Боли нейропатические, их терпеть не возможно. Спина-то как раз не болит. Боли с двух сторон от крестца с иррадиацией по ягодицам и задней стороне бедер. Как-будто сильный ток идет, сменяющийся дикой режущей болью, как кожу стягивает. Иногда воспаление начинается и тогда вообще финиш. Это все после операции, до нее этого не было, другое было.
Но сейчас я растяжки стал делать, они помогать стали. Раньше любые лишние "порастягиваем" воспринимались болячкой в штыки.
Спасаюсь немного Вольтареном и Нейронтином. Хотя, если честно, от него "кукушка едет".


----------



## Pavelman (14 Июн 2019)

А если снять это???
У меня тоже болит.Но я понимаю,что у боли есть много градаций.До операции, это были так.Риск большой.


----------



## Весёлый (14 Июн 2019)

Да я бы и рад. Только нейрохирурги на отрез отказываются это делать. Потому что отхреначили мне задний опорный комплекс напрочь. Список "проделанного" в выписном эпикризе очень длинный и список этот говорит о капитальном удалении всего, что давало хоть какой-нибудь шанс на демонтаж титана.
Я бы согласился на операцию, где в качестве спондилодеза используют часть кости пациента, с удалением конструкции и кейджа. И даже потом полежал бы год в кроватке, пока сраслось бы. Вот только никто этого делать не будет, ибо титан "рулез" теперь.
Очень жалею, что подписался. Ошибку совершил.
И делал врач такие операции, которого я знаю, по спондилодезу костью пациента, смотрели с ним фильм, где он проводит такую операцию. Но он, к сожалению, уже на пенсии. Он бы рискнул и я бы с ним вместе. Но он старой школы - советской. Закалка другая.


----------



## Pavelman (14 Июн 2019)

Я что то прихожу к выводу что параллельно нужно искать  медицину народную. 3 год хожу по кругу. У меня проблема с животом ещё.Это вообще жесть.12 раз в больницах с 17.04.2017 г.Я их Склифе вышел тока в вторник.От меня отказались.Сказали живот болит от позвоночника. И все таки нужно искать.


----------



## Shadowhawk (14 Июн 2019)

@Pavelman,


Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> Спасаюсь немного Вольтареном и Нейронтином


Как пьёте его? Я пью 3 р/д по 300 мг. Как вода, никаких побочек. Даже неинтересно. Ещё вопрос - как болячка реагирует - сразу болит или ночью/ на следующий день?


----------



## Весёлый (15 Июн 2019)

@Shadowhawk, я принимаю 300 мг в сутки, вечером. Ночью удаётся поспать нормально. По болям - с утра по нарастающей, пик где-то к обеду, потом могут пройти вообще. Когда ложусь спать, тоже усиление боли, потом как-то сразу отключаюсь и сплю. Когда обострение, боли круглые сутки. Больше 300 мг не принимаю - работа требует большой концентрации внимания.


----------



## Pavelman (15 Июн 2019)

@Шура Балаганов, а вы на работе сидите??? Как рабочий день проходит?


----------



## Весёлый (15 Июн 2019)

В основном сидеть приходится. Но и физические нагрузки бывают и походить тоже.
Я работаю на производстве - готовлю и разливаю смеси из эфирных и базовых масел растительного происхождения, и компонентов в косметической компании, упаковка, фасовка, проведение работ в 1с и т.д.. Дозировка точная, согласно спецификаций, все через поверенные весы, ошибаться нельзя.
Самые тяжелые - канистры с маслами по 25-30 кг. Их иногда переносить и поднимать нужно, чтобы в дозаторы налить, но у меня корсет полужесткий на работе постоянно - одеваю его в эти моменты.
Мне работа нравится и руководство - достойные люди, понимающие. Но вот боль мешает. Иногда даже сложно сосредоточиться.

Я подушку под "пятую точку" себе купил ортопедическую TRELAX П17. Она с наклоном вперед, ограничителем сведения бедер вместе, выемками под "булки" и отверстием под копчик. Помогает держать спину прямо и немного снижает нагрузку на места боли. Еще стул надо с спинкой нормальной, чтобы спина упиралась в нее без откидывания назад. Пока подбираю, тоже на работу хочу купить себе.
К вечеру все равно все напряжено сильно. Поэтому дома растяжки каждый день.

А так - на спине я могу лежать только с аппликатором Кузнецова, сидеть долго сложно, на месте стоять тоже больше 10-15 минут. Сплю только на левом и правом боку - жесткий ортопедический матрас на полу.
Любые отклонения в сторону - обострение.
Очень рад был, когда обнаружил, что могу растягивать спину, это не давалось 3 с лишним года после операции. Иногда могу даже пробежаться, когда на электричку опаздываю  В электричке стоя, сидения болячка "не вывозит".
Попробовал опять сходить в бассейн, поплавать "мягким" брасом - получил по-полной программе.

Единственное, что осталось в норме - это физические нагрузки с сторонним весом. На них вообще нет реакции. Видимо, за много лет работы на складах организм "запомнил" это дело и знает, как от меня защититься.


----------



## Pavelman (15 Июн 2019)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> Единственное, что осталось в норме - это физические нагрузки с сторонним весом. На них вообще нет реакции. Видимо, за много лет работы на складах организм "запомнил" это дело и знает, как от меня защититься.


Я бы не делал операцию на вашем месте.Помнится 3 мес. У вас не болело.Как строили день тогда? Нужно что то поменять и спину отпустит.Это мое мнение.


----------



## Весёлый (15 Июн 2019)

Pavelman написал(а):


> Я бы не делал операцию на вашем месте.


В том-то и дело, что ничего особенного не изменял. Просто настал момент, когда время ремиссии стало больше и в итоге я вышел на 3 месяца, был, конечно, дискомфорт и небольшое напряжение, но они особо меня не напрягали, учитывая ситуацию. Было даже два момента, когда физические нагрузки были довольно серьезными на работе и я, честно говоря, побаивался за результаты. Но они оказались положительными и ухудшения не произошло.
Просто в один прекрасный день - выходной, я почувствовал, что боль возвращается, по нарастающей. Через день появились опять нейропатические боли, а еще через день началось воспаление и я "полез на стену". Воспаление я снял курсом Вольтарена - я просто научился разделять нейропатию и воспаление, там боли разные. А вот нейропатическая боль осталась. А она самая жуткая - ноющая и режущая по нервам. И терпеть ее очень сложно. Поэтому в какой-то момент пришлось опять начать принимать Нейронтин. Сейчас пошла уже четвертая неделя "вешалки".
Но, опять же, сейчас стали даваться растяжки и у меня есть возможность кратковременно облегчить состояние. При этом мне нужно вести себя очень аккуратно, чтобы воспаление опять не началось.

До отпуска мне нужно найти врача, который назначил бы ПРАВИЛЬНОЕ обследование и поставил ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ диагноз и назначил ЭФФЕКТИВНОЕ лечение, чтобы в отпуске заняться собой. Увы, пока такого я не нашел. Поэтому занимаюсь сбором инфы и анализом. Параллельно исследую способы помочь себе самому. Хотя бы методом проб и ошибок.

К тому же ситуация осложняется тем, что у меня нет желания использовать в лечении РЧД, неростимулятор и опиоидные помпы. Я считаю эти способы довольно противоречивыми и результаты по их применению далеко не однозначны. Кроме того, нужен точный сопутствующий диагноз, для того, чтобы их применять.
При всем наборе служб лечения боли я бы согласился на глубокие блокады. Но,пока не в оперированный уровень, а в КПС. Но это я буду обсуждать с врачом, и то, который пойдет на контакт с пациентом. А не так, что будем делать "вот это" и всё.
Операцию я тоже рассматриваю, но только, если я тоже пойму, что это необходимо и что я доверяю врачу. Я далеко теперь не дурак и много узнал. И с врачом могу обсудить те или иные аспекты моего состояния.

Еще меня крайне удручает, что медициной отвергается напрочь возможность негативной реакции организма на титан и межпозвонковые кейджи, имеющие этот металл в своей структуре. Хотя случаи отторжения конструкций есть и я знаю лично несколько человек.
Признаются только высокая температура, тяжелые формы воспаления и ярко выраженные аллергические реакции. Даже асептическое воспаление смежных структур не трактуется, как реакция.
Остальные аспекты трактуются, как не доказуемые.
А болевой синдром при этом рассматривается, как системные изменения.
Это удобно.


----------



## Shadowhawk (15 Июн 2019)

@Шура Балаганов, если сидя та же нейропатическая боль, то она компрессионным фактором провоцируется. Что-то давит на нерв, имхо


----------



## Весёлый (15 Июн 2019)

Shadowhawk написал(а):


> @Шура Балаганов, если сидя та же нейропатическая боль, то она компрессионным фактором провоцируется. Что-то давит на нерв, имхо


Ну, по-большому счету у меня несколько версий:
1. Спайки в позвоночном канале (сомневаюсь, потому что нет спазма мышц в пояснице, а уровень зафиксирован).
2. Натяжение корешков из-за оставленного листеза.
3. Дисфункция КПС и, как следствие, реакция корешков крестца на изменения.
Про первое я знаю и это подтверждено нейрохирургом, однако, симптоматика не соответствует.
Про второе я тоже знаю и это подтверждено, это можно убрать, но нужен перемонтаж. Хотя нейрохирурги меня уверяют, что оставленный листез при сращении сегмента - не факт болевого синдрома. К тому же это увеличение конструкции еще на один уровень - не хочу, потому что не уверен о реакции своего организма на титан.
Третье надо проверять. Для этого нужен не нейрохирург, а хирург-вертебролог. Чем я и собираюсь заняться в отпуске.
Было предложение поставить штанги от конструкции в таз. Но я сразу отказался - это практически стопроцентная инвалидность по факту.
Есть еще "петлевой" вариант - если конструкция сломается, это стопроцентная операция по перемонтажу. Тогда возможны варианты. Хотя... при сформировавшемся спондилодезе могут и отказать.


----------



## Виктор-72 (15 Июн 2019)

@Шура Балаганов, Добрый день.
Если Вам удастся найти врача, который вступит в диалог с пациентом по Вашей проблематике, вы нам дайте знать. Я, например, тоже многие годы безрезультатно пытаюсь сделать "как лучше", а получается "как всегда".


----------



## Весёлый (15 Июн 2019)

@Виктор-72, Виктор, добрый вечер. Обязательно сообщу.


----------



## Pavelman (16 Июн 2019)

@Шура Балаганов, я думаю что параллельно можно попробовать через Берлин решить проблему.Цены там,Московские.Ссылку скидывал.Сам думаю идти делать рентген где.А по поводу официалов, все хотят срубить бабла.Я обошел много Нх.Понравились: Колесов,Гринь, Багаев в спине 67-ноту него мало опыта.

Наверное ещё можно сходить к грамотному стелечнику. Кстати у вас личка закрыта.


----------



## Весёлый (16 Июн 2019)

Стельки ношу индивидуальные, под мои стопы изготовленные. Личка открыта.


Pavelman написал(а):


> @Шура Балаганов, я думаю что параллельно можно попробовать через Берлин решить проблему.Цены там,Московские.Ссылку скидывал.Сам думаю идти делать рентген где.А по поводу официалов, все хотят срубить бабла.Я обошел много Нх.Понравились: Колесов,Гринь, Багаев в спине 67-ноту него мало опыта.
> 
> Наверное ещё можно сходить к грамотному стелечнику. Кстати у вас личка закрыта.


Да, можно и через Берлин. А там другое, что ли? Врач - немец, они более консервативны и осторожны. 
Двое после Германии с кровати встать не могут и с костылями до сих пор. Правда, это после того, как Островский туда залез.
Все "педали" - передне-боковой доступ, титановый кейдж контейнерного типа с костной крошкой, винты с пластинами.
А пациенты инвалидами остались. 
ДИАГНОСТИКА предварительная нужна тщательная, чтобы ТПФ ставить. И правду перед операцией пациенту говорить о последствиях, чтобы у него выбор был.


----------



## Весёлый (16 Июн 2019)

Седня увеличил дозировку Нейронтина до 600 мг/сутки.


----------



## Pavelman (16 Июн 2019)

@Шура Балаганов, мне ещё Кобратоксан мазь немного помогала.Она вроде как лечит.Ноив вашем случае не знаю.

Хирург,который меня опрерировал в Боткина, своего сына повез в Европу оперировать с переломом ноги.Вот и думай... А в Склифе,зашёл на 10 этаж( там болезни поджелудочной).А зав отделением парень лет 30 Исмбаеаич или что то такое.Вот пришел и думаю, как в 30 лет отделением уже заведовать.... Хотя наверное ещё остались спецы- но где?


----------



## Виктор-72 (16 Июн 2019)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> И правду перед операцией пациенту говорить о последствиях, чтобы у него выбор был.


Нейрохирург, которого мне посоветовали мои хорошие знакомые, посмотрев меня и мою ситуацию в 2017 году сказал прямо - 60%, что сделаем лучше, но можем сделать и хуже. Меня напугала цифра в 40%, в которую включается "сделали хуже" и "не угадали с причиной боли". Вот такая вот правда, оказывается.


----------



## Весёлый (16 Июн 2019)

Pavelman написал(а):


> @Шура Балаганов, мне ещё Кобратоксан мазь немного помогала.Она вроде как лечит.Ноив вашем случае не знаю.


О-о, яд кобры. Классная штука, если мышцу потянул или продуло под невралгию. Для профилактики хорошая штука.


----------



## Pavelman (16 Июн 2019)

@Виктор-72, по моему НХ,знаю уже двоих,одна не ходит почти,второй зубы на него точит.Аукнется ему - просто вопрос времени.Кто бы не пришел- надо резать и бабки содрать((((


----------



## Виктор-72 (16 Июн 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 1.  Генетический обусловленные особенности соединительной ткани (дисплазия...)


Федор Петрович, а есть ли тесты на это? Вот у меня никаких переразгибов ни в каких суставов нет, а грыжи везде - поясничная, паховая, ГПОД.


Pavelman написал(а):


> По моему НХ,знаю уже двоих,одна не ходит почти,второй зубы на него точит.Аукнется ему - просто вопрос времени.Кто бы не пришел- надо резать и бабки содрать((((


Так вот и я о том же. А то после того, как Малышева показала красивый мультик про эндоскопическую операцию по удалению грыжи МПД, и сказала, что технологии так высоки, что это сродни косметической операции, так сразу взлетело число таких вот вмешательств. Мне кажется это не та тема, которую надо поднимать в популярных передачах о том как похудеть для домохозяек.
ИМХО, не так все просто в этом деле, даже если технология позволяет легко туда добраться и что-то там отрешать-прикрутить.


----------



## Весёлый (16 Июн 2019)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Нейрохирург, которого мне посоветовали мои хорошие знакомые, посмотрев меня и мою ситуацию в 2017 году сказал прямо - 60%, что сделаем лучше, но можем сделать и хуже. Меня напугала цифра в 40%, в которую включается "сделали хуже" и "не угадали с причиной боли". Вот такая вот правда, оказывается.


Виктор, вот поэтому и нужна тщательная предоперационная диагностика, чтобы точно знать причину и представлять последствия.
Примерно, что если есть нестабильный листез с умеренным стенозом (опять же, инструментальные исследования имеют погрешности). Сразу на операцию.
А у пациента - сколиоз (или кифоз, или гипер лордоз), видоизмененный позвонок в месте листеза, плоскостопие, врожденно узкий позвоночный канал. И для кучи дефект дужек - ляминэктомия, по-любому. Дисплазия, короче. 
Кроме того, на будущее, вдруг смежный сегмент поедет? А там гемангиома в теле позвонка.
Какие будут последствия операции?


----------



## Pavelman (16 Июн 2019)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Так вот и я о том же. А то после того, как Малышева показала красивый мультик про эндоскопическую операцию по удалению грыжи МПД, и сказала, что технологии так высоки, что это сродни косметической операции, так сразу взлетело число таких вот вмешательств.


Малышева-думается проект заинтересованных лиц.


----------



## Виктор-72 (16 Июн 2019)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> Какие будут последствия операции?


Здесь на форуме был мужчина из Питера, по-моему, любитель рыбалки. Так вот он писал, что 18 лет боролся и потом поставил ТПФ, так лодочные моторы таскает и ставит, а они 40+ кг. Как у него сейчас дела, надеюсь отлично, если не на форуме.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (16 Июн 2019)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> Виктор, вот поэтому и нужна тщательная предоперационная диагностика, чтобы точно знать причину и представлять последствия.
> Примерно, что если есть нестабильный листез с умеренным стенозом (опять же, инструментальные исследования имеют погрешности). Сразу на операцию.
> А у пациента - сколиоз (или кифоз, или гипер лордоз), видоизмененный позвонок в месте листеза, плоскостопие, врожденно узкий позвоночный канал. И для кучи дефект дужек - ляминэктомия, по-любому. Дисплазия, короче.
> Кроме того, на будущее, вдруг смежный сегмент поедет? А там гемангиома в теле позвонка.
> Какие будут последствия операции?


Ооо, почти как у меня всё


----------



## Весёлый (16 Июн 2019)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Здесь на форуме был мужчина из Питера, по-моему, любитель рыбалки. Так вот он писал, что 18 лет боролся и потом поставил ТПФ, так лодочные моторы таскает и ставит, а они 40+ кг. Как у него сейчас дела, надеюсь отлично, если не на форуме.


Да это прекрасно. Его во Вредена, по-моему оперировали. Правда, на рентгене ножки винтов выходят за костные структуры с другой стороны...
Но, если статика хорошая, все будет чики-пуки.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (16 Июн 2019)

Ну я культиватор таскаю, вес 70 кг...правда не в полный вес поднимаю. Быват зароется в землю глубоко, приходится дергать его назад....Винты кстати тоже выходят за пределы позвонков...


----------



## Весёлый (16 Июн 2019)

@Дмитрийbok, ты бы в корсете "назад дергал"... Хотя, у тебя кифоз, наверно, компенсирует...
Дим, а у тебя в пояснице шесть, вроде?
Мало 70-т
У меня рекорд - паллета с канистрами 300 кг. рохлей в горку


----------



## Дмитрийbok (16 Июн 2019)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> Дим, а у тебя в пояснице шесть, вроде?


Не,четыре винтика пока...хотели 6 ставить но не решились...ну и злосчастный цилиндрический винтовой кейдж


----------



## Весёлый (16 Июн 2019)

Я про шесть позвонков. Ни чо, всё "в ёлочку" будет. Если что, уедем в Колумбию, там обезболивающее растет под ногами
Не поверишь, скоро МРТ пойду делать очередное с рентгеном. "Башню повело" совсем - думаю, вдруг конструкция сломалась, так это ништяк - можно к нейрохирургам смело сдаваться. По-ходу, Нейронтин "сладкий" оказался


----------



## Дмитрийbok (16 Июн 2019)

Ааа, ну да, почти шесть их))))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июн 2019)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Федор Петрович, а есть ли тесты на это? Вот у меня никаких переразгибов ни в каких суставов нет, а грыжи везде - поясничная, паховая, ГПОД.


Есть специальный генный анализ.
А что это изменит? Проверите свою жену на этот же ген, чтобы спланировать детей?
Не думаю, что это надо.


----------



## Виктор-72 (16 Июн 2019)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Ооо, почти как у меня всё


Дмитрий, зато теперь Вы так ловко тягаете мотокультиватор, что я обзавидовался. 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не думаю, что это надо.


Детей мне уже, к сожалению, не планировать. Но понять в чем проблема у меня самого хотелось бы. Ведь так и нет ответа. Формулировка типа "корень зла" у тебя в пояснице - звучит красиво, но не объясняет проблемы, а следовательно и не указывает на пути выхода.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июн 2019)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Детей мне уже, к сожалению, не планировать. Но понять в чем проблема у меня самого хотелось бы. Ведь так и нет ответа. Формулировка типа "корень зла" у тебя в пояснице - звучит красиво, но не объясняет проблемы, а следовательно и не указывает на пути выхода.


Не понял ответа.
Вы хотите знать это у вас по возрасту, от работы, или от генной слабости.

От генной слабости, ухудшенной возрастом и неадекватной организацией работы.


----------



## Pavelman (17 Июн 2019)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Формулировка типа "корень зла" у тебя в пояснице - звучит красиво, но не объясняет проблемы, а следовательно и не указывает на пути выхода.


Наши мытарства напоминают мне фразу Басова из "Приключения электроника" И все же где у него кнопка?Ладно,поехали.

Но искать все равно нужно.


----------



## Виктор-72 (22 Июн 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> От генной слабости, ухудшенной возрастом и неадекватной организацией работы.


С генетикой, конечно, не поспоришь. Но у меня ни отец, ни мать никогда не страдали cпиной, за редким исключением и не долго и примерно в моем возрасте, слава Богу живы и сейчас. Дай Бог им здоровья и долгих лет.
А вопрос мой уже не "почему", на него нет ответа точного, насколько я понимаю, а "что делать" и "можно ли что-то сделать"?

Спасибо и всем здоровья.


Pavelman написал(а):


> Но искать все равно нужно.


Конечно, нужно. Или "сложить лапки" и умереть, но ведь не правильно это.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июн 2019)

> С генетикой, конечно, не поспоришь. Но у меня ни отец, ни мать никогда не страдали cпиной, за редким исключением и не долго и примерно в моем возрасте, слава Богу живы и сейчас. Дай Бог им здоровья и долгих лет.


А Вы спросите, болело ли и как сильно?
Болело точно.



> А вопрос мой уже не "почему", на него нет ответа точного, насколько я понимаю, а "что делать" и "можно ли что-то сделать"?



*ПРАВИЛЬНОЕ ПОВЕДЕНИЕ В СЛОВАХ*
*1. Правильно работать*
Жалейте спину! Перегрузка позвоночника вследствие избыточных весовых нагрузок наиболее частая причина обострения. Если нет привычки «тягать мешки» - то и не делайте этого, если вынуждены - делайте правильно: носите груз в двух руках или поместите в рюкзак, используйте сумку на колёсиках, поднимая тяжести, согните колени, наденьте полужесткий корсет, уменьшающий нагрузку на позвоночник. Живите соответственно возможностям спины.
*2. Правильно двигаться*
Не дергайте спину! Перегрузка позвоночника вследствие избыточных двигательных нагрузок вторая по частоте причина боли в позвоночнике - необычные быстрые, резкие движения приводят к обострению. Живите плавно, в ритме вальса.
*3. Правильно ходить*
Не сутультесь, следите за осанкой! Проследить за осанкой поможет полоска лейкопластыря, наклеенная вдоль позвоночника: натягиваясь, он не позволит вам сутулиться. Гордая осанка - признак здоровой спины.
*4. Правильно сидеть*
Природа «сконструировала» позвоночник для вертикального использования, он плохо приспособлен к сидячему положению. Сидите активно: не облокачиваясь, плотно прижимая позвоночник к спинке стула, слегка напрягая мышцы живота. Проверьте: если поза правильная, мышцы шеи, плечевого пояса и груди расслаблены, вы можете свободно дышать и двигать головой. Живите вертикально.
*5. Правильно стоять*
При длительной статической работе стоя - стараться сохранять вертикальное положение туловища. Положение ног при длительном стоянии – одна впереди другой, желательно: передняя – на подставке. Проще поднять стол или станок до удобной высоты, чем вылечить грыжу позвоночника.
*6. Правильно спать.*
Дайте спине поспать! Наши предки спали на деревянных полатях, но подстилали соломенный или пуховой матрац, про жесткую опору мы помним, а про два матраса сверху, почему-то нет. Задача - сохранить естественные изгибы позвоночника во время сна. Спите на полужесткой постели (ортопедический, пружинный матрац, обычный диван, подушечки под физиологическими изгибами). Потянуться после сна - обязательно.
*7. Правильно питаться*
Нет диеты от остеохондроза, есть диеты от лишнего веса! Приложите все усилия для снижения веса, самое простое – исключите острое, жирное, мучное, соленое. Обязательно худейте.

*8. Правильно отдыхать*

Попарьте спину! Раз в неделю посещайте сауну или парьтесь в русской бане с веничком. Тепловые процедуры и массаж веником - улучшают кровоснабжение позвоночника, обеспечивая питание мышц, связок, позвонков и межпозвонковых дисков. Тепло важный фактор профилактики и лечения позвоночника.
*9. Правильно тренироваться*
Тренируйте спину! Лечебная физкультура, занятия на тренажерах, полезны при 2 – 3 разовых посещениях в неделю. Упражнения на растяжение, йоговская гимнастика, бассейн – полезны даже при разовых занятиях. Если спину не тренировать (разнообразная работа тоже тренировка), то придет время боли от каждого чихания.
*10. Правильно одеваться*
Разгрузите спину! Наденьте тяжелую шубу, сапоги на высоком тонком каблуке и пройдите по скользкой дороге – обострение боли в позвоночнике Вам обеспечено. Современные легкие и теплые куртки, разумная высота каблука (3-5 см) с широкой опорой - самая простая профилактика обострения. Место высокого каблука на балу, а на работе, прежде всего - удобство.
*Помните*, что избыточный вес, сидячий образ жизни, тяжелая физическая работа, аномалии развития скелета, длительное пребывание в антифизиологической позе, неудачные, резкие повороты, длительные вибрации всего тела могут быть факторами риска болей в спине. Доказано, что у курящих людей быстрее развиваются процессы дегенерации межпозвонковых дисков и чаще возникают боли в спине!

Вот в словах. Давайте насыщать каждое слово действием.
Готовы?
С чего начнем?


----------



## Pavelman (2 Июл 2019)

Всем привет. Продолжаю копать, откуда берется эта болячка и как ее победить. Полазил по форумам пловцов (сам плаваю более 15 лет). Так вот, мышечный корсет, это не главное, почему появляются грыжи.


----------



## Shadowhawk (14 Авг 2019)

@Pavelman, как дела?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Авг 2019)

Грыжи от старости.
А размер от неправильности нагрузки вообще и ее распределения по позвоночнику в частности.


----------



## Shadowhawk (14 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, у моей бабки в 60+ лет вылезла грыжа. Подняла бак на даче. А в инете пишут, что у старых грыж практически не бывает, т.к. тургор ядра уже не тот, и оно уже фиброзировано. Кстати, прошло у неё за 9 месяцев. Была перемежающаяся хромота


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Авг 2019)

У каждого своя старость.


----------



## Pavelman (15 Авг 2019)

Shadowhawk написал(а):


> @Pavelman, как дела?


Привет.Начал ходить к Дикулю в зал.Все болит.Сделали проекцию позвоночника,говорят стал гораздо прямее.На вопрос,почему болит сильнее,ответили-чувствительность поменялась.Сил почти нету терпеть все это.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Есть специальный генный анализ.
> А что это изменит? Проверите свою жену на этот же ген, чтобы спланировать детей?
> Не думаю, что это надо.


Доктор, здравствуйте.На вашей памяти было, что высота l5s 1 увеличивалась? Корешки освобождались? Бьюсь насмерть.


----------



## Александр_100 (15 Авг 2019)

Pavelman написал(а):


> Всем привет. Продолжаю копать, откуда берется эта болячка и как ее победить. Полазил по форумам пловцов (сам плаваю более 15 лет). Так вот, мышечный корсет, это не главное, почему появляются грыжи.


Конечно мышечный корст не главное! Главное это проблема с мышцами! Не важно сильная мышца или слабая, важно здоровая или больная! Миофасциальный синдром, ТТ точки.


----------



## Pavelman (15 Авг 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Конечно мышечный корст не главное! Главное это проблема с мышцами! Не важно сильная мышца или слабая, важно здоровая или больная! Миофасциальный синдром, ТТ точки.


Хожу к мануальщику.Парень видно разбирается.Место где операция,трогать боится.Был он на форуме мануалов.Говорит,что нервы болят в 25% случаев.


----------



## Shadowhawk (15 Авг 2019)

@Pavelman, помог МТ?


----------



## Pavelman (15 Авг 2019)

Shadowhawk написал(а):


> @Pavelman, помог МТ?


Неа
Ещё хожу


----------



## Pavelman (15 Авг 2019)

Shadowhawk написал(а):


> @Pavelman, помог МТ?


Он сам с Одессы.Рарень молодой,лет 32-35.Говорит что у них больных меня ьше чем в Москве.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (15 Авг 2019)

Pavelman написал(а):


> Привет.Начал ходить к Дикулю в зал.Все болит..



А зачем? Дикуль с Бубновским - два клоуна из одного шапито.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Авг 2019)

Pavelman написал(а):


> Доктор, здравствуйте.На вашей памяти было, что высота l5s 1 увеличивалась? Корешки освобождались? Бьюсь насмерть.


Нет. Но биться надо!


----------



## Pavelman (16 Авг 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нет. Но биться надо!


Доктор, какие анализы нужно сдать и как на определение туберкулёза позвоночника?


----------



## Harisma (16 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, перелом копчика может спровоцировать рост грыжи? И вообще её появление?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Авг 2019)

Pavelman написал(а):


> Доктор, какие анализы нужно сдать и как на определение туберкулёза позвоночника?


Если именно его, то спец проба.
А так, соэ, срб.


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Авг 2019)

Pavelman написал(а):


> Хожу к мануальщику.Парень видно разбирается.Место где операция,трогать боится.Был он на форуме мануалов.Говорит,что нервы болят в 25% случаев.


Болят не нервы, болят мышцы!
Надо не к мануальщику, а к мио-терапевту, чтобы с мышцами поработал, фиброз по размял. А так все эти упражнения толку не очень много я прихожу к выводу. Пока мышцы больная тренировать и растягивать её толку не очень много.


----------



## Pavelman (16 Авг 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Болят не нервы, болят мышцы!
> Надо не к мануальщику, а к мио-терапевту, чтобы с мышцами поработал, фиброз по размял. А так все эти упражнения толку не очень много я прихожу к выводу. Пока мышцы больная тренировать и растягивать её толку не очень много.


Мио?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если именно его, то спец проба.
> А так, соэ, срб.


Предлагают  S Spot это оно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Авг 2019)

Можно. Т-
Диаскинтест, мне кажется лучше.


----------



## tankist (16 Авг 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Можно. Т-
> Диаскинтест, мне кажется лучше.


 ещё бы неплохо кровь на ПЦР к микобактериям туберкулёза.


----------



## Pavelman (16 Авг 2019)

tankist написал(а):


> ещё бы неплохо кровь на ПЦР к микобактериям туберкулёза.


Спасибо


----------



## tankist (16 Авг 2019)

И вообще, туберкулёзный спондилит имеет очень характерные РЕНТГЕНОЛОГИЧЕСКИЕ, КТ и МРТ признаки. Например, контактная деструкция, натечные холодные абсцессы, секвестры и тд.


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Авг 2019)

Pavelman написал(а):


> Привет. Мил это кто?


Миопрессуру делать!


----------



## Pavelman (17 Авг 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Можно. Т-
> Диаскинтест, мне кажется лучше.


Доктор,сдал сегодня анализы.
Вопрос,мне Гастроэнтеролог категорически запрещает массаж живота из за спаек,после аппендицита и то что по ее мнению кишки лежат неправильно.
Вопрос, по методу Лукьянова может лечение подойти??? И проводится ли у вас в Люберцах что нибудь


tankist написал(а):


> И вообще, туберкулёзный спондилит имеет очень характерные РЕНТГЕНОЛОГИЧЕСКИЕ, КТ и МРТ признаки. Например, контактная деструкция, натечные холодные абсцессы, секвестры и тд.


Не вам написал извините


----------



## tankist (17 Авг 2019)

Pavelman написал(а):


> Не вам написал извините


Ничего страшного.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Авг 2019)

Pavelman написал(а):


> Доктор,сдал сегодня анализы.
> Вопрос,мне Гастроэнтеролог категорически запрещает массаж живота из за спаек,после аппендицита и то что по ее мнению кишки лежат неправильно.
> Вопрос, по методу Лукьянова может лечение подойти??? И проводится ли у вас в Люберцах что нибудь


У нас все есть.
Вы только определитесь что хотите, а мы скажем можно или нет.


----------



## Pavelman (18 Авг 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У нас все есть.
> Вы только определитесь что хотите, а мы скажем можно или нет.


Доктор, я пробовал почти все,толку нету...Бассейн,зал,ЛФК, хождение с палками и без,иголки,массаж,растягивание,блокады,таблетки,операция.Сейчас прихожу к выводу,либо у меня кака я-то инфекция неизвестная,либо болезнь мышц. У вас делаются процедуры по методу Лукьянова?

@Доктор Ступин, высылаю фото спины на всякий случай.Крыша от боли уже едет... Извините.Сегодня  ровно 7 месяцев после операции.Двигаюсь свободно в любых направлениях,но недолго.





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У нас все есть.
> Вы только определитесь что хотите, а мы скажем можно или нет.


Только из бассейна, километр проплыл,а стоять долго не могу.


----------



## Весёлый (18 Авг 2019)

@Pavelman, Павел, может быть, на работу попробовать выйти? Отвлекает и все такое... Я в свое время так и сделал, хоть боли были запредельные. Болит слишком долго, а хронь на ЦНС влияет. Надо отвлечься как-то, возможно, по-легче станет.


----------



## Pavelman (18 Авг 2019)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> @Pavelman, Павел, может быть, на работу попробовать выйти? Отвлекает и все такое... Я в свое время так и сделал, хоть боли были запредельные. Болит слишком долго, а хронь на ЦНС влияет. Надо отвлечься как-то, возможно, по-легче станет.


Привет.Вышел.работаю до 13-00.Хожу лежу в машину раз в час по 10 мин.Оталечься не могу....


----------



## Весёлый (18 Авг 2019)

@Pavelman, работа сидячая?


----------



## Pavelman (18 Авг 2019)

А как же,работаю то стоя то сидя .то хожу.Офис это вред.


----------



## Pavelman (18 Авг 2019)

Pavelman написал(а):


> А как же,работаю то стоя то сидя .то хожу.Офис это вред.


У нас женщины в не встают.... С 9- до 20-00...   10- летятими И.ничего. Тут дело в чем то другом.


----------



## Весёлый (18 Авг 2019)

Pavelman написал(а):


> У нас женщины в не встают.... С 9- до 20-00...   10- летятими И.ничего. Тут дело в чем то другом.


Не согласен. Постоянная статика вредит. Двигаться нужно как можно больше.


----------



## Pavelman (18 Авг 2019)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> Не согласен. Постоянная статика вредит. Двигаться нужно как можно больше.


У меня напротив живёт сосед.30 лет за рулём,персональщик.Вес кг 150. Двигается оч.мало.Нету у него проблем с позвоночником.Нету единой формулы.Мы просто дети в песочнице.


----------



## Pavelman (18 Авг 2019)

Шура Балаганов написал(а):


> Не согласен. Постоянная статика вредит. Двигаться нужно как можно больше.


Да,двигаться надо.С этим никто не спорит.Но,мы к сожалению не знаем ,что будет даже через минуту.Организм это самая большая загадка.


----------



## Shadowhawk (19 Авг 2019)

@Pavelman, улучшения есть какие-либо за 7 месяцев?


----------



## Pavelman (19 Авг 2019)

Никаких
ЛФК, бассейн, зал.Толку Никакого.
Вообще.Вот сижу и думаю.В чем дело....

Да,забыл написать.Это все за 2,5 года мучений.. Включая Бубновский 31 занятие ,операцию,Увт 18 сеансов,китайцев,народную целительницу, и т.д. .....
И все равно лучше бороться до конца!


----------



## denis76 (19 Авг 2019)

@Pavelman, а у какого китайца лечился? Улица?


----------



## Pavelman (19 Авг 2019)

denis76 написал(а):


> @Pavelman, а у какого китайца лечился? Улица?


Был у 3-х.
На кропоткинской таомед.
На новом Арбате при институте дружбы народов,рядом церковь святого Филиппа
И летал в г.Самару,там нетрадиционная медицина( нитки вшивают без обезбола).
На набережной напротив памятника.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (19 Авг 2019)

Ха, вшивал такие нити тоже....Хуже стало от них только....А товарищ делал, типа ему помогло как говорит.


----------



## denis76 (19 Авг 2019)

Я проходил эту процедуру в поликлинике, ставили 6 иголок. 10 дней. Но когда поехал к китайцу, понял что такое иглорефлексотерапия. Он ставил в тело около 30. Но с пояснице не помогло, а шею и грудной отпустило.


----------



## Pavelman (19 Авг 2019)

У меня пульс поднялся 150 .
Надо было 8 процедур раз в 2 недели.И точки прижигать на теле ,класть корень имбиря и на нем поджигать траву. На спине.Короче я отказался.Если бы не пульс,то может и помогло бы...


----------



## Александр_100 (19 Авг 2019)

Pavelman написал(а):


> Доктор,сдал сегодня анализы.
> Вопрос,мне Гастроэнтеролог категорически запрещает массаж живота из за спаек,после аппендицита и то что по ее мнению кишки лежат неправильно.
> Вопрос, по методу Лукьянова может лечение подойти??? И проводится ли у вас в Люберцах что нибудь
> 
> Не вам написал извините


На этот вопрос только наверное Лукьянов ответит. Вообще говорт если специалист грамотный, он будет ППМ разминать, а не кишки! Нужно просто знать куда давит!


----------



## Pavelman (19 Авг 2019)

Видел,сегодня пришло.


----------



## Александр_100 (19 Авг 2019)

@Pavelman, А у вас тело вообще как раньше гнулось? Хорошо? Руками до пола доставали всегда легко, с прямыми ногами?


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (19 Авг 2019)

Pavelman написал(а):


> И точки прижигать на теле ,класть корень имбиря и на нем поджигать траву.


Чистой воды шарлатанство . В детстве мне делали , до сих пор шрамы. (Спасибо моей маме)


----------



## Pavelman (19 Авг 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @Pavelman, А у вас тело вообще как раньше гнулось? Хорошо? Руками до пола доставали всегда легко, с прямыми ногами?


Никогда проблем с гибкостью не было.
Наоборот.я очень гибкий.Может в этом и проблема,не знаю.


Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Чистой воды шарлатанство . В детстве мне делали , до сих пор шрамы. (Спасибо моей маме)


Да уж


----------



## leo1980 (19 Авг 2019)

@Pavelman, 
мой совет, исходя из моего опыта, может что то поможет.
прежде чем давать нагрузку, хотя бы тойже ходьбой, надо сначало мышцы "полечить".

попробуйте увт у другого врача, сделайте диагностические блокады по КТ контролем в фасет суставы и кпс. 
Отделите мух от котлет.

Паралельно психику подлечить, даю 100 процентов, уже не все хорошо с ней.


----------



## Александр_100 (20 Авг 2019)

Pavelman написал(а):


> Никогда проблем с гибкостью не было.
> Наоборот.я очень гибкий.Может в этом и проблема,не знаю.
> 
> Да уж


Дисплазия соединительной ткани. А ну все понятно. Отсюда нестабильность возможно позвонков, как следствие перегрузка мышц. Конечно там наверное классической дисплазии нет, просто ткани на ощуп жиденькие такие, вот они и не держат статику.  У меня такая же беда. Гибкость проклятие по сути. Я сколько не пробовал укреплять в зале, даже с инструктором, силы не прибавляется, за то гибкость еще больше становится. Хотя мы вроде закачиваем. У всех она разная степень этой гибкости. Тут надо очень все делать потихоньку и с малыми нагрузками. Статические нагрузки вообще исключить. Только как без них работать не понятно.


----------



## Pavelman (20 Авг 2019)

leo1980 написал(а):


> @Pavelman,
> мой совет, исходя из моего опыта, может что то поможет.
> прежде чем давать нагрузку, хотя бы тойже ходьбой, надо сначало мышцы "полечить".
> 
> ...


У Дикуля Заведующая вчера сказала что таких пациентов как я у нее не было. Тож самое сказал мануальщик... Либо мозг посылает команду напрячь мышцы,либо есть какое то место которое блокирует движение.Сошлись в этом.А с УВТ,по моему это ЕДинственная процедура от которой полегче.. Как вы себя чувствуете?


----------



## Александр_100 (20 Авг 2019)

Pavelman написал(а):


> У Дикуля Заведующая вчера сказала что таких пациентов как я у нее не было. Тож самое сказал мануальщик... Либо мозг посылает команду напрячь мышцы,либо есть какое то место которое блокирует движение.Сошлись в этом.А с УВТ,по моему это ЕДинственная процедура от которой полегче.. Как вы себя чувствуете?


Я думаю они вам врут, что вы такой прямо первый и уникальный пациент. Таких пациентов много, просто они понимают, что вам не помогает и не хотят ударить лицом в грязь, вот и придумывают байки про то, что всем типа помогает, а у вас особенный случай (они всем так говорят). Ерунда все! С вас обдирают деньги! Мне тоже инструктор говорил, что я особый случай!

А по поводу УВТ - так вот оно! О чем я вам и говорил! Нужно убрать МФС из мышц! Только УВТ это слабоватая если честно аппаратура. Может я конечно не пробовал более сильных аппаратов просто.
Но тут нужен глубокий массаж, т.е. нужна миопрессура. Работа руками.


----------



## Pavelman (21 Авг 2019)

Вчера был у Конкина.Парень реально фанатеет темой.Сделали массаж поясницы.Лежу,болит живот.Делали час.Жесть конечно,но синяков нету.


----------



## Shadowhawk (21 Авг 2019)

@Pavelman, информируй нас по ходу дела. Он говорит, кому-то 30 сеансов, кому-то 50 надо, попахивает лохотроном (кому-то 150). Жена мне мяла поясницу, ноги, ягодицы со всей дури до синяков где-то с месяц по видосам Конкина - кроме расшевеливания поясницы и обострений ничего не получал. И мячиком я себе катал поясницу до крови и синяков - Н И Ч Е Г О. Только время лечит


----------



## Pavelman (21 Авг 2019)

@Shadowhawk, я так понял ,сила нужна и умение.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Авг 2019)

Pavelman написал(а):


> Вчера был у Конкина.Парень реально фанатеет темой.Сделали массаж поясницы.Лежу,болит живот.Делали час.Жесть конечно,но синяков нету.


А образование есть?


----------



## Shadowhawk (22 Авг 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, экономическое))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Авг 2019)

И подход такой же, экономический.
Сперва выстроена позиция, потом позиция превращена в деньги.
И путь для превращения позиции в деньги Ее пришлось поправить.
- убрать положение о непонимании процесса грыж, оно теперь есть
- убрать положение о самовылечивании, теперь надо лечиться 
- убрать положение об отсутсвие необходимости чего либо, кроме тренировок, теперь надо массаж
- закрыть глаза на отсутвие образования, понимания, умения лицензии, в чем обвинялась медицина

Пора превращать позиции и ютубе в деньги и начинать делать массаж!
Приём -то платный? Или платные приспособления для массажа?

И чем тут хороша позиция с миофасциальный синдромом - вылечили, я молодец.
Не вылечили- ты плохо занимался.

Но! Главное чтобы стало лучше.

@Pavelman, помните для Вас нужна фиксация поражённого сегмента, а не расшевеливание, чем вы успешно занимались почти все время после операции.


----------



## Pavelman (22 Авг 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И подход такой же, экономический.
> Сперва выстроена позиция, потом позиция превращена в деньги.
> И путь для превращения позиции в деньги Ее пришлось поправить.
> - убрать положение о непонимании процесса грыж, оно теперь есть
> ...



К сожалению,официальная медицина мне не помогла.Для меня эта болезнь -война.А на войне неважно каким способом убрать врага. Живот болит 2,5 года, лежал в ,Юдина 7, на Каширке- будь она неладна (где вырезали аппендицит - заболел после посещения именно этой больницы).Далее Склиф 5 раз, (врачи говорят,МЫ не Можем тебе помочь)ГКБ 24,Боткина,Саляма Адиля,Аксис, Гриценко,Бурденко, и т.д.Параллельно спина.
Пил таблетки от головы-психосоматика.ВСЕ в Бестолку.Насмотрелся всего.Народу много которые плюнули на офиц. Медицину в том виде в котором есть.И Конкин не исключение.Пациентов рассматривают как клиентов.Вот и приходится искать выходы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Авг 2019)

Лишь бы помогало. Ищите, но разум отключайте.


----------



## Pavelman (22 Авг 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Лишь бы помогало. Ищите, но разум отключайте.


Как же отключишь его.....
Ночью только и то ненадолго


----------



## Shadowhawk (22 Авг 2019)

@Pavelman, после чего спина заболела? Тяжёлое поднимал?


----------



## Pavelman (22 Авг 2019)

Shadowhawk написал(а):


> @Pavelman, после чего спина заболела? Тяжёлое поднимал?


Грыжа,подходила,сидел в офисе.А опреция на аппендеците( был он или нет дело темное.)привела к тому что на второй день заболела поясница.Хочется взять автомат и расстрелять больницу 7 на Каширское.


----------



## Shadowhawk (22 Авг 2019)

@Pavelman, ни с того ни с сего заболела спина?


----------



## Pavelman (22 Авг 2019)

@Shadowhawk, болело редко до этого.После больнички оклематься не могу.


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Авг 2019)

Shadowhawk написал(а):


> @Pavelman, информируй нас по ходу дела. Он говорит, кому-то 30 сеансов, кому-то 50 надо, попахивает лохотроном (кому-то 150). Жена мне мяла поясницу, ноги, ягодицы со всей дури до синяков где-то с месяц по видосам Конкина - кроме расшевеливания поясницы и обострений ничего не получал. И мячиком я себе катал поясницу до крови и синяков - Н И Ч Е Г О. Только время лечит


@Pavelman, 
Не все так просто. Если тупа дербанить все подрят мышцы до синяков толку скорее всего не будет. 
Тут по хорошему нужен специалист который умеет руками ощущать именно те уплотнения в мышцах, которые нужно разминать.
Если верить то что пишут люди в группе ВК по МФС, то лечение мышц для среднестатистического больного в возрасте 30-40 лет - от 2 мес. до 6 мес.
Мало просто размяться все это организм должен еще вывести все фиброзные образования в мышцах через почки. А на это нужно время.
Также нельзя исключить если случаи, когда людям даже этот метод лечения не помогает.

По поводу того как нужно работать с мышцами?
Ткани у всех разные! У кого-то жидкие, у кого-то более жесткие, по этому и работать нужно с разными людьми по разному. Давить с разным усилием.
Что касается синяков. Я не сторонник сильно грубой работы до больших кровоизлияний и т.п.
Давить нужно сильно, до красноты, возможно где-то до синяков, но без повреждения кожного покрова.
Пускай лучше будет больше сеансов. А поврежденная кожа, она долго заживает, могут вообще остаться шрамы и т.п.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (23 Авг 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Тут по хорошему нужен специалист который умеет руками ощущать именно те уплотнения в мышцах, которые нужно разминать.


Да нету их....


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Авг 2019)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Да нету их....


Это печально. Только тога самому работать или искать партнера по несчастью в своем городе. Учиться миопрессуре. О вас лечит вы его! Такие группы люди начали создавать. К этому есть тенденция. Рас нет специалиста, значит мы будим сами специалистами! Вариантов нет! Жить как-то надо.


----------



## Дмитрийbok (23 Авг 2019)

Откуда их взять специалистов то... сегодня рекорд приема был у невролога, 4 минуты....Как самочувствие? Без изменений говорю....Ну не удивительно. Тааак(смотрит в календарь), приходите 30-го на прием.... Всё.........


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Авг 2019)

Так я и говорю толку ходить в больницу? Надо самому засучивать рукава и самому становиться специалистом, начинать работать миопрессурой.
Если трудно самому себя мять, нужно это делать жене. Самое просто это начать с грудного отдела.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Авг 2019)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> Да нету их....


Так на то, что нет, должна быть причина!
И это причина - да не в этом причина. 
Мфс, конечно важен,
Но это более 15% всех причин!


----------



## Александр_100 (24 Авг 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так на то, что нет, должна быть причина!
> И это причина - да не в этом причина.
> Мфс, конечно важен,
> Но это более 15% всех причин!


@Дмитрийbok, 
Давайте разберемся на сколько важен МФС?
Как видно на видео при сгибании, что и подтвердил доктор @AIR у него не работает поясничный отдел. Там болты стоят. Из этого, что следует? То, что оптимального стереотипа движения нет и не будет никогда уже.
А  следовательно определенные группы мышц будут работать с перегрузкой. Как следствие будут накапливать МФС и его будет зажимать.
Но если его регулярно пролечивать миопрессурой - снимать все эти напряжения с мышц, убирать фиброз, то он будет чувствовать гораздо лучше чем сейчас. Да это костыли, но это лучше чем травиться таблетками.
Проблема в чем? В отсутствии специалистов, финансов!


----------



## Pavelman (24 Авг 2019)

@Александр_100, муж подруги моей сестры, делал операцию в ЦИТО.Тпф l5s1,l4l5. Живёт нормальной жизнью,5год.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Авг 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @Дмитрийbok,
> Давайте разберемся на сколько важен МФС?
> Как видно на видео при сгибании, что и подтвердил доктор @AIR у него не работает поясничный отдел. Там болты стоят. Из этого, что следует? То, что оптимального стереотипа движения нет и не будет никогда уже.
> А  следовательно определенные группы мышц будут работать с перегрузкой. Как следствие будут накапливать МФС и его будет зажимать.
> ...


Вот и вопрос, а почему муж подруги живёт без проблем. Так может быть проблема не в ТПФ. А в данной спине. Или в данных ощущениях.
И мфс, Возможно причина, и тогда возможно его устранение и поможет. А возможно и нет?


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Авг 2019)

Pavelman написал(а):


> @Александр_100, муж подруги моей сестры, делал операцию в ЦИТО.Тпф l5s1,l4l5. Живёт нормальной жизнью,5год.


Значит была проблема именно в грыже.
Я вот сколько читаю этот форум разные темы и пришел к выводу, что до конца никто никогда не скажет в чем проблема. Т.е. даже если на снимках грыжа 10 мм и прямо конкретно зажат корешок и операция показана на все 100%, проблема может оказаться не в грыже. Т.е. проблема скорее всего и в грыже и еще в чем-то другом. Грыжу убрали, а проблема все равно осталась. И вот этот как раз не научились определять на все 100%.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот и вопрос, а почему муж подруги живёт без проблем. Так может быть проблема не в ТПФ. А в данный спине. Или в данных ощущениях.
> И мфс, Возможно причина, и тогда возможно его устранение и  поможет. А возможно и нет?


По этому приходим к какому выводу??? Лечение любого больно нужно начинать с чего???? С миопрессуры. Убрать МФС! А это возможно 2 мес., а скорее всего 6-12 мес. Добавить ЛК. И вот если не помогает и грыжа не уменьшается, тогда уже возможно операция.
А у нас как делаю, сразу почти операцию. Ну блокады понаставят типа может поможет. Ну смешно просто! Я не могу! Блокады только обезболят местно и расслабят местно мышцы. А МФС убирать нужно со всего тела. Это большая и тяжелая работа! На эту работу нет специалистов никто не хочет этим заниматься. Все хотят быстрые деньги. Поставил блокаду и получил деньгу.
Так, я пришел к выводу, что современные методы лечение в наших поликлиника и больницах никуда не годятся!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Значит была проблема именно в грыже.
> Я вот сколько читаю этот форум разные темы и пришел к выводу, что до конца никто никогда не скажет в чем проблема. Т.е. даже если на снимках грыжа 10 мм и прямо конкретно зажат корешок и операция показана на все 100%, проблема может оказаться не в грыже. Т.е. проблема скорее всего и в грыже и еще в чем-то другом. Грыжу убрали, а проблема все равно осталась. И вот этот как раз не научились определять на все 100%.
> 
> 
> ...


Годятся. 85 процентов обратившихся с болью в спине в поликлинику, выходят на работу через 2 недели.


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Авг 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Годятся. 85 процентов обратившихся с болью в спине в поликлинику, выходят на работу через 2 недели.


И в течении года пять попадают на больничный, боль сняли, а проблема осталась и она дальше копится! А потом они уже сюда писать начнут, когда доведут себя до того, что болит постоянно. 
Надо проблемы решать, а не просто боль снимать! А люди не понимаю, ни кто не объясняет!

Вон у меня знакомые ходят ставят блокады, пьют кучу лекарств. По сути из-за неправильного начального лечение (отсутствие миопрессуры, работы руками), они себя садят на регулярное потребление лекарств. Даже врачи в поликлиники говорят, что если у вас типа шея болит, спина болит, то нужно регулярно два раза в год ходить пролечиваться на блокадами, таблетками.
Это разве лечение? Это костыли, причем еще на тебе делают БИЗНЕС! Те, кто делаю бизнес они поди умнее, лечатся по другому.

Я считаю, на много было бы лучше, если бы в больницах были специалисты которые руками бы лечили, а не таблетками. А также нужно давать ЛФК. Показывать рассказывать и т.п. А это ничего почти нигде нет.


----------



## Pavelman (25 Авг 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> И в течении года пять попадают на больничный, боль сняли, а проблема осталась и она дальше копится! А потом они уже сюда писать начнут, когда доведут себя до того, что болит постоянно.
> Надо проблемы решать, а не просто боль снимать! А люди не понимаю, ни кто не объясняет!
> 
> Вон у меня знакомые ходят ставят блокады, пьют кучу лекарств. По сути из-за неправильного начального лечение (отсутствие миопрессуры, работы руками), они себя садят на регулярное потребление лекарств. Даже врачи в поликлиники говорят, что если у вас типа шея болит, спина болит, то нужно регулярно два раза в год ходить пролечиваться на блокадами, таблетками.
> ...


Ему (мужу подруги сестры) Делали вторую операцию в ЦИТО.Первая операция в военном госпитале-прошла не удачно.Делала,какая то женщина,фамилию не помню.Канал не почистила.Он мучался год.Пооом пошел на вторую.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> И в течении года пять попадают на больничный, боль сняли, а проблема осталась и она дальше копится! А потом они уже сюда писать начнут, когда доведут себя до того, что болит постоянно.
> Надо проблемы решать, а не просто боль снимать! А люди не понимаю, ни кто не объясняет!
> 
> Вон у меня знакомые ходят ставят блокады, пьют кучу лекарств. По сути из-за неправильного начального лечение (отсутствие миопрессуры, работы руками), они себя садят на регулярное потребление лекарств. Даже врачи в поликлиники говорят, что если у вас типа шея болит, спина болит, то нужно регулярно два раза в год ходить пролечиваться на блокадами, таблетками.
> ...


Опять неправильно.
Большинство обращается повторно через 4 года (имхо, но где-то есть эта информация).
Хронический болевой синдром это 3-5%


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Авг 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Опять неправильно.
> Большинство обращается повторно через 4 года (имхо, но где-то есть эта информация).
> Хронический болевой синдром это 3-5%


Не знаю. Но у меня коллеги проектировщики у всех сидячая работа. Двое занимаются спортом, они не болеют.
Шесть человек трое мужчин и трое женщин все возраста 30-40 лет мучаются ежегодно ходят на блокады, проблемы в основном с шеей, но у троих и со спиной. Каждую весну ходя все шестеро в больницу. Трое еще ходят осенью.
Какие 4-ре года? Не знаю вам виднее конечно у вас поток граждан больных. Но сколько я смотрю по своим коллегам на 4-ре года еще никому не помогла эта больница. Максимум от весны до весны!

Нет у них нет именно такого сильного хронического болевого синдрома! У одного человека из 5-ти может, но не сильно. Но у них у всех регулярно обострение бывает, они и бегут в больничку сразу. И так регулярно!
Каждому свое. Но я за то, чтобы не ходить по больничкам, а вылечиться и заниматься. Но люди народ ленивый им все лень!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Авг 2019)

Так сами не написали. Все кто занимается регулярно спортом – физическими нагрузками чувствует себя гораздо лучше. Хроническая боль действительно редко тут не обсуждается. Обострение зависит именно от образа жизни, и от правильного поведения.
Всё описываете, как в книжке.


----------



## Pavelman (25 Авг 2019)

Я вот скажу словами классика Д.Лондона." Кому везёт,тот живёт и бродит дольше других".Мы едим что бы двигаться и двигаемся что бы есть.Замкнутый круг. Двигаясь по нему,никуда не попадешь.


----------

